# Fluval 106 tubing size?



## ChrisP (1 Jun 2017)

I have a Fluval 106 and want to fit a set of lily pipes with clear hosing. Some places I've read I need 12/16mm pipes and other 16/22mm  Does anyone know which it is?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (5 Jun 2017)

Definitely 12/16 for 106. I have 206 and using a 16/22

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Dorbel (9 Jun 2017)

Have to disagree with Ryan. I have 16/22 on a Fluval 106. The 106 and the 206 both use the same size Fluval hose. The 306 and the 406 also take 16/22. Nice snug fit on all.


----------

